# xml.Datei mit eclipse erstellen



## truejojo (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
Hab heut angefangen XML zu lernen(Kurs vom Rechenzentrum) und wollt nun gerne üben, schaff es aber nicht, eine xml Datei zu erstellen.
Meine Programmierumgebung ist eclipse und ich weiß nicht wie ich da eine xml Datei erstellen kann, ich bekomme immer nur eine java klasse hin mit oder ohne void main!
Im Kurs haben wir HTML-Editor Phase 5 benutzt, da bekomme ich es hin! 
Hab schon bei "java ist auch eine Insel" alles nach geschlagen, aber leider ging da nicht raus hervor, wie ich sie erstelle, sondern da war immer nur das fertige Bsp. party.xml.
Wie leg ich denn nun solche dateien an?

Wäre super, wenn wir einer weiter helfen könnte 
besten dank schon mal im vorraus und ganze liebe grüße!
truejojo


----------



## Proko (21. Juni 2007)

grundsätzlich gibt es zwei möglichkeiten

1. du baust dir deine java klasse wie ein java bean auf (zu deinem gewünschten konstruktor brauchst unbedingt einen parameterlosen konstruktor + getter/setter paare für alle attribute die du im xml haben willst)

2. du verwendest xml parser (sax, dom)

einfacher ist das erste, dafür brauchst du nur eine klasse die den java beans konventionen entspricht (keine dtd, xml files notwendig)

deine klasse:


```
public class testString {
  
  private String test;
  public String getTest() {
    return test;
  }
  public void setTest() {
    return test;
  }
```

wird als xml zu 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<java version="1.5.0_11" class="java.beans.XMLDecoder"> 
 <string>test</string> 
</java>
```

siehe hierfür Link
oder unter http://www.google.com xml serialisieren java 

zu beachten ist aber wie gesagt, das deine klassen einen parameterlosen konstruktor und alle Attribute getter / setter Paare haben; 
du kannst natürlich auch behälter (Vector<String>) oder eigene Klassen die die konventionen erfüllen rausschreiben

====

etwas komplexer wird das ganze mit xml parsern
hier kannst du xml files mit dazugehöriger dtd einlesen (es wird ein document objekt erzeugt), durch dieses und deren knoten kannst du durchnavigieren, du kannst daten verändern oder auch das ganze transformieren

einfach mal danach googlen (gibts genug)
oder hier

wenn es nur darum geht eine klasse in xml zu schreiben reicht mir das java.beans.xml aus; es gibt auch andere alternativen, siehe link zum buch java is auch eine insel

lg


----------



## truejojo (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Proko,

besten Dank für die Antwort!!
Werd mich heut abend gleich mal dran machen
Lg


----------



## zeja (21. Juni 2007)

Was ist denn an einer XML-Datei so besonders?

File -> New File -> party.xml

Dann schreibste das rein was rein soll und gut ist. Da braucht man keinen speziellen Editor für und auch nichts was einem die Datei erstellt.

Ansonsten gibt es auch für eclipse XML Plugins wie z.B. XMLBuddy.


----------



## limago (21. Juni 2007)

zeja hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn an einer XML-Datei so besonders?
> 
> File -> New File -> party.xml
> 
> ...



... oder den XML-Spy Home Edition (kostenlos) einschließlich Eclipse Plug-In!

http://www.altova.com


----------



## Proko (22. Juni 2007)

oh, ich dachte du willst unter java XML dateien erstellen 

wenns nur darum geht, XML dateien zu erstellen, überprüfen etc. ist Altova eine super lösung

lg


----------

